

Futures exchange software programmer in dramatic FBI arrest - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3290018/futures-exchange-software-programmer-in-dramatic-fbi-arrest/

======
rhizome
They misspelled "undramatic."

